# cut pad/paw



## ryanps18 (Jun 23, 2006)

My BLM has a cut on his pad and its deep enough to have me a little concerned. The bleeding has stopped, he did bleed a fair amount but was not gushing, but I am not sure what to do now i am woried that the pad may sort of tear of at the cut. I have cleaned it out and thats about it.

Do I need to take him to the vet or is this something that just has heel on its own.

Thanks

Ryan


----------



## gonehuntin' (Jul 27, 2006)

Ryan; I'd have a vet check it. The other thing you might do is put EMT gel over the cut. It hardens like crazy glue and should protect it. Check with the vet first; those can be a bugger to get healed up.


----------



## Guest (Apr 1, 2007)

First of all, if there is any concern, take him in. Myblack did the same thing on the first day of a iowa pheasant hunt back in the 80's. I took him to a vet down in Atlantic Ia. and they glued the flesh of the pad. I put some boots on him and hunted the week. I guess it all depends on the depth of the cut etc. A boot may be a way of keeping some of the dirt out. My dogs cut was a flat type of cut, it appeared like the whole pad was flapping. The flap/cut was about 3/8" deep and across the entire width of the pad. Keep it clean and dry.


----------



## Doogie (Feb 23, 2007)

clean it good super glue it together and wrap it up so no junk gets in it and presto you just saved yourself a $50 trip to the vets office


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

don't glue it together

its not hunting season there is no reason to hurry

just keep it clean and crate him for a few days, if you leave it open and confine him in a clean environment he will heal on his own. When you take him out to poop keep him on a leash so he doesn't run around on it. You want to limit his activity so it heals. 99% of the time bandages or stiches on a foot will be removed by the dog anyway.

If you glue it together you risk infection unnecessarily.

Keep him confined and within 3-4 days it will be well on its way to mending, if you have a rectal thermometer take his temp every morning if it starts to elevate them take him to the vet, that would indicate infection starting to set in. Stick the thermometer in his rectum and hold onto it don't let it go. once it stabilzes usually about 4 minutes read it and write it down. Check it at the same time very day.

Thats basically what the vet will do, if you cannot crate him and keep him in a clean environment go to the vet. he wll probably put him on a prophalactic course of antibiotics


----------



## ryanps18 (Jun 23, 2006)

thanks guys, I appreciate the help.


----------

